

MIT visualization of cellphone data flow during Obama's inauguration - anigbrowl
http://senseable.mit.edu/obama/index.html

======
anigbrowl
"Program a map to display frequency of data exchange, every thousand megabytes
a single pixel on a very large screen. Manhattan and Atlanta burn solid white.
Then they start to pulse, the rate of traffic threatening to overload your
simulation. Your map is about to go nova..."

I post to draw attention to the visualization technology, rather than the
political aspect, by the way.

~~~
abossy
Agreed -- this is stunning! I've never heard of this lab before, but they
apparently place sensors and electronics around cities all over the world to
gather and visualize data. Amazing!

<http://senseable.mit.edu/>

